# 我收了这个学生



## Annie Chen

I was wondering what English native speakers would say when they (if they are school teachers, supervisors, etc.) tell other people that they would like to "收下这个学生” “愿意收其为徒”？ Can I translate it into “I‘d like to take him/her as my student"? Can anyone give me some advice? Thanks in advance!


----------



## corner1912

我觉得这个翻得挺对


----------



## Annie Chen

噢，谢谢啦~


----------



## brofeelgood

If you're translating some 武侠小说 or Star Wars snippet, you could say, '_I will take him under my tutelage/wing_'.

Otherwise, you're better off saying something neat and simple like, '_I will let him join my class_'.

And if it's something you look forward to with a great degree of anticipation, '_I would absolutely love to have him in my class_'.


----------



## Annie Chen

brofeelgood said:


> If you're translating some 武侠小说 or Star Wars snippet, you could say, '_I will take him under my tutelage/wing_'.
> 
> Otherwise, you're better off saying something neat and simple like, '_I will let him join my class_'.
> 
> And if it's something you look forward to with a great degree of anticipation, '_I would absolutely love to have him in my class_'.



Okay got it. Thank you! But actually the person who said "这个学生我收了“ is a professor specializing Chinese classic literature. He was very pleased with a student's performance during the graduate school interview and thus he decided to "收这个学生”. I need to translate what he said... 
In this case what can I do？ Thanks for your help!


----------



## brofeelgood

If I'm understanding this correctly, the candidate applied for a place in the professor's Chinese Classic Literature class/course and attended a selection interview. Thanks to his exceptional performance during the interview, the professor was convinced of his suitability and decided to *accept his application*.


----------



## Annie Chen

brofeelgood said:


> If I'm understanding this correctly, the candidate applied for a place in the professor's Chinese Classic Literature class/course and attended a selection interview. Thanks to his exceptional performance during the interview, the professor was convinced of his suitability and decided to *accept his application*.


Yeah you're right. Still I find "accept his application" to some degree lost the decisiveness and satisfaction conveyed by the original text“这个孩子，我收了”... Thank you all the same! I really appreciate it


----------



## Annie Chen

Oh the student is a candidate applying for the major of Chinese classic literature, not a single course/class. The professor later on became his supervisor.


----------



## Annie Chen

In fact the student is a candidate applying for the major of Chinese classic literature, not a single course/class. The professor later on became his supervisor.


----------



## brofeelgood

Hang on, you've gone from "我收了/收下这个学生" in the thread title and  #1 to  "这个学生/孩子，我收了". I don't think they amount to the same thing.

If "这个孩子，我收了" was said with some degree of 'decisiveness and satisfaction', then perhaps more appropriately, '_This boy is the one. He's in! I've found the perfect candidate and I'm definitely offering him the spot. I'm signing him up right here right now_' etc.


----------



## Lamb67

To be succinct: I will take him !


----------



## Annie Chen

Oh wow, sorry, my mistake. Yes the original text is "孩子“. Originally I was afraid that "孩子“may be misleading since the student is already in his twenties, which in my mind cannot be counted as a "child", so I changed it into "学生”. Perhaps in the eyes of the elderly professor, all students are still "young and naive", so he used "孩子". Thank you very much! I think "He's in" and "this boy is the one“ is pretty good! It was like the functional equivalence! But can they convey the meaning that "he will be my student"? After all there are other professors interviewing the students...


----------



## Annie Chen

Lamb67 said:


> To be succinct: I will take him !


Oh yes I hope to convey the succinct words and their implication in my translation, too. Thanks for your reminder! But is "I will take him" idiomatic enough?


----------



## brofeelgood

Annie Chen said:


> But is "I will take him" idiomatic enough?


Yes, this would line up with "这个学生，我收了!" in my opinion.


----------



## Annie Chen

brofeelgood said:


> Yes, this would line up with "这个学生，我收了!" in my opinion.


Got it. Thanks for your help! o(^▽^)o


----------

